# WTB datsun/nissan pickup



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

I am in Oklahoma, anyone know of a pickup for sale, I might even take one with out an Engine.


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I actually have one kind of for sale. This kid says he's gonna buy it but I have yet to see. Its a 77 datsun king cab. Had a l18 in it but I pulled that out so it is engineless, it does have a five speed trans w/ it. Its pretty rough outside, has lots of bondo and interior could use some work. If your interested PM me and I'll get you some pics. I live in Boise Id and Im asking 200 firm for it.

Thanks,
Truett


----------

